# Recent additions. (Picture Intensive)



## Lateralus (Apr 22, 2005)

*Recent additions and new moults. (Picture Intensive)*

Hello all, its been a busy past 3 weeks but i found some time to take some shots of my recent additions. Hope you guys enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Lateralus (Apr 22, 2005)

*pg 2*


----------



## Lateralus (Apr 22, 2005)

*pg 3*































That's all for now.   

Cheers.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 22, 2005)

dang, i almost regret getting a 3" P.irminia... those are some cute slings!
excellent pics, by the way


----------



## zahiro (Apr 23, 2005)

Greats PIcs, congrats.

What camera you've?


----------



## Grimlock (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow.  Quite the little family you are raising there.  Very exciting!  I love the pics, and I'd have to ask as well... What camera are you using?


----------



## manville (Apr 23, 2005)

very nice collection you have...


----------



## robustum (Apr 23, 2005)

Hallo, that are very nice pix! :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
Best regards Jürgen


----------



## Lateralus (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments all, the camera i'm currently using is a Nikon D70 coupled with a Nikkor Micro 60mm lens.

Jürgen i must say, you take excellent photographs too.   

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## MUNG!!! (Apr 23, 2005)

I know its been said , but, those are really good pics


----------



## Sequin (Apr 24, 2005)

amazing photos, cute little gaffs too!
~Meagan~


----------



## priZZ (Apr 24, 2005)

I have to say, too: this pictures are very good taken, excellent photography, and also very stunning new additions You've got there.

Where are You from?


----------



## Lateralus (Apr 24, 2005)

Once again thanks for all the compliments. I'm glad you guys liked them.   

@priZZ: Hey, I’m a great fan of your excellent photography. The quality of your photographs and the choice of backgrounds are always so beautiful! Is it possible to send me some pictures of your photo shoot setups? 

Ps, check your inbox.  

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## priZZ (Apr 24, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> @priZZ: Hey, I’m a great fan of your excellent photography. The quality of your photographs and the choice of backgrounds are always so beautiful! Is it possible to send me some pictures of your photo shoot setups?


Thanks *Incubu5*! My photo setups are allways just temporary build-up, mostly I use a box, tank or something with some substrat, leaves and moss, and that's it. After finishing I use the materials on tanks. 

I'm glad You like my pictures, but I really need a better cam... I don't even have a Nicon D70...


----------



## Apocalypstick (Apr 24, 2005)

That C.crawshayi is perfect .... is it not!!!


----------



## Lateralus (Apr 25, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Thanks *Incubu5*! My photo setups are allways just temporary build-up, mostly I use a box, tank or something with some substrat, leaves and moss, and that's it. After finishing I use the materials on tanks.
> 
> I'm glad You like my pictures, but I really need a better cam... I don't even have a Nicon D70...


Still! Your temporary photo setups look even better then my permanent housing for my tarantulas.  

Bah, that's what shows the skill of the photographer, since when did the make of the camera (and I *stress* camera, not camera phones/webcams here) ever dictate how well the pictures look? Just take Eddy's (metallica) stunning pictures for example, if my failing memory serves me right, I think he only uses a 2 mp camera. 

Cheers.


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 10, 2005)

Some new additions and moults.


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lateralus (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lateralus (Jun 10, 2005)

That's it for now.   

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 10, 2005)

Yo Bro... uber pix, You know, but You can't beat me, with my Ricoh!  

C'mon show these folks, what photography skills You have!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 10, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Yo Bro... uber pix, You know, but You can't beat me, with my Ricoh!
> 
> C'mon show these folks, what photography skills You have!


Danke. That's true bro. I swear, one day i will take pictures as uber as yours. But for now here's my best effort!  







Oh, at the same time can you also tell me the species and the sex? Thanks!  

Cheers.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL

OK, that was a bad ass pic! 

That's some spider, right? As for the sex: I think there is a chance that it is a female, or a male.


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 10, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> OK, that was a bad ass pic!
> 
> That's some spider, right? As for the sex: I think there is a chance that it is a female, or a male.


Naww you got it wrong mate.   It's quite obviously an _ubermetallicreddishsmalltoverexposedtheraphosid_ most probably from the genus _Blurynicus_.

Thanks for the input bro, 100% male/female it is then!

Cheers.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 11, 2005)

I could watch Incubu5 and priZZ have a photo battle, and never get bored!

You have some awesome Ts Incubu5, and some very cool pics. Thanks sooo much for sharing.



@Marcel...You're the man! Can't wait to see some new pics, and I agree with Incubu5...your temp. tanks look better than my permanents too.


----------



## evil_educator (Jun 11, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> I could watch Incubu5 and priZZ have a photo battle, and never get bored!
> 
> You have some awesome Ts Incubu5, and some very cool pics. Thanks sooo much for sharing.
> 
> ...


I second that! Those are really some sweet pics  :worship:


----------



## priZZ (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks guys! But personally I think my Bro *Incubu5* makes far better pix then me. I/We can just learn from him!

As for the "photo battle", we are planning to make a website togethet in the near future.  But that's top secret!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2005)

Believe me I would certainly love to see your website. The sooner the better.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 11, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> I could watch Incubu5 and priZZ have a photo battle, and never get bored!


Chaaarge!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 11, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> You have some awesome Ts Incubu5, and some very cool pics. Thanks sooo much for sharing.


Cheers for the compliments Deschain. Rest assured that I’ll be updating them as the tarantulas grow.



			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! But personally I think my Bro *Incubu5* makes far better pix then me. I/We can just learn from him!
> 
> As for the "photo battle", we are planning to make a website togethet in the near future.  But that's top secret!


Thank you for the kind words bro. It means a lot to me coming from someone with your level of expertise.   

All I can say about the "Photo Battle/Collab" is; bring it on!! 







Ps. Don't make me post more pictures of the _Blurynichilus uberorangemetalinus_

Cheers.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 11, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> All I can say about the "Photo Battle/Collab" is; bring it on!!


Fight-Night will start tomorrow people! *Incubu5'* and *priZZ's* competition thread!  See Ya there Bro!



> Ps. Don't make me post more pictures of the _Blurynichilus uberorangemetalinus_


Just wait 'til I make pictures of my _Uberbluria cyanonoisecae_.


----------



## Lateralus (Sep 3, 2005)

Some new additions and recent moults:













































































































Cheers.


----------



## priZZ (Sep 3, 2005)

Stunning Bro! Nothing more to say that's all! And keep the thank You for me!


----------



## evil_educator (Sep 3, 2005)

wow those pictures are really nice. I'm loving the c. cyan pic!!! woo...


----------



## Zibi (Sep 3, 2005)

Great pix Incubu5 :clap:


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 3, 2005)

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing them! :clap:  :worship:


----------



## priZZ (Sep 4, 2005)

Zibi said:
			
		

> Great pix Incubu5 :clap:


If we all want to be honest then they are the best on AB! Or even the best on the web! :clap:


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 4, 2005)

Amazing Picture i repeat AMAZING...i never saw that iridopelma sp....nice congrat...for the big family you have...

Aaron


----------



## priZZ (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh BTW before I forget... where are Your regalis pix? I think they are the best so far from You!


----------



## Lateralus (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words and compliments, glad you guys like the pictures.   

@ *priZZ* Thank you bro, you flatter me.    However i personally feel that there are many others on the boards and the net that take better pictures then i do, including you. Besides as a friend of mine just said recently, at the end of the day, it's after all a board for inverts and not for photography! 

Btw the old regalis picture has now been edited in, i think it has posted it before though.  ;P 

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## TheMachete (Sep 4, 2005)

Amazing collection and amazing pics. Somthing for us all to strive for. Well done.


----------



## Lateralus (Sep 5, 2005)

TheMachete said:
			
		

> Amazing collection and amazing pics. Somthing for us all to strive for. Well done.


Thank you. I have to say, your maculata pictures were most excellent too. 

Cheers.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Sep 5, 2005)

Good GAWD!!!
Those are fantastic :worship:


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 6, 2005)

WOW;
I have no words for this thread, :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
Very great Pics, i like the background!
of course very very nice TS!
 :worship:


----------



## Deschain (Sep 7, 2005)

I could comment on each pic and T, but I'd be here for hours. 

The C.cyaneopubescens, M.robustum really stand out. The green (olive almost), color in the P.cambridgei, is amazing. Not sure I've seen it so well before. 

As always, great job Damien. , and congrats. on the new Ts.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, keep those wonderful pictures coming. Gotta love those Encyocratella olivacea :drool:


----------

